# are the latest linux nvidia drivers broken?



## Easy Rhino (Apr 18, 2009)

i have installed the new 180.xx drivers for linux on both fedora 64bit and ubuntu 64bit and on both systems (same PC) after a bit of using the desktop i get complete system lockups.


----------



## DIBL (Apr 21, 2009)

The 185-19 Beta driver is working fine on mine, Kubuntu 9.04 and sidux 2009-1 (both use Xorg 1.6 and KDE 4).  I think there were other folks having issues with the 180 series.  You might want to try the Beta, or else go back to 173 series.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2009)

DIBL said:


> The 185-19 Beta driver is working fine on mine, Kubuntu 9.04 and sidux 2009-1 (both use Xorg 1.6 and KDE 4).  I think there were other folks having issues with the 180 series.  You might want to try the Beta, or else go back to 173 series.



i guess i will go back to 177.


----------

